# Any big centipedes that DON'T burrow?



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi, I've been looking to get a centipede and all I can find are ones that burrow and you don't see EVER. Any good sized centipedes that look good and don't burrow? Any suggestions are welcome.

Thx,

Vinegaroonie


----------



## MelissaDBrown (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey I noticed you are interested in finding the right millipede and/or centipede from previous posts lately. I can't answer this question for centipedes but I can for millipedes. Chicobolus spinigerus, which is known as the Florida Ivory typically doesn't burrow as much as other species. I heard this from breeders and one of mine stayed on top of the substrate a lot. Good luck and I hope you can find the right myriapod!


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm not sure which one yet, but yes, I do want a myriapod. Thank you, I'll look into that species.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jul 21, 2013)

Stick with the milis. Centipedes are nasty speed demons from hell. The nicest one I ever kept died a month ago and the other one is rampaging through my house (probably dead though) so yeah unless you feel like you are responsible enough to deal with the nastiest bite ever and risk death I would stick with the milis. Of my two years in centipede keeping I have learned to maneuver and not get tagged. You don't have that experience. Hell, getting them out of the delis into their cage for the first time is a pain in the bum.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh shush. I am responsible enough. I've been keeping a centipede now for a month and he's fine and well, it looks like YOU'RE the irresponsible one


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jul 22, 2013)

Your pede is a small as hell non painful American non speedy... I could go on for ever. Don't you call me irresponsible. Many of the most respected centipede breeders/keepers have had escapes. I dare you to say that to any of them. That's disrespectful. Don't go treading head first into the deep end. All because you caught an earth centipede doesn't mean a nine inch grinch is gonna be your pal. Not all pedes are created equal. I could compare this to someone owning a snake and instantly thinking they are ready for a venomous. Stick to the milis.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 22, 2013)

What if I say no? What if I just go and buy a centipede and post a pic of it right now?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jul 22, 2013)

Well then your a new pede owner. I can't stop you. I gave my advice. You just gave two rude responses. Sorry if my opinion doesn't fancy you.


----------



## MelissaDBrown (Jul 22, 2013)

All I'm going to say is don't make a decision out of anger or to prove anything. Centipedes are beautiful but they are nasty. I personally would never ever own one. I am not ready for the commitment of having something that could escape and harm me, my family, and my other animal friends. Someone on here had one and there were weights on top of the enclosure and it still escaped. That makes me feel unsafe and I wouldn't want that. They also can't always be handled. Not to put centipedes or the owners down, all I am saying is they require extra attention and a lot of caution. I give a ton of credit to all the owners, as I know I could never do it. But there is nothing wrong with millipedes. They are such sweethearts and many stunning looking species. Just really make sure if you bring home a centipede you are 100% sure you are able to make that commitment and give it the life it really deserves to be happy and healthy. Having a millipede doesn't make you a wimp. Plenty of men have them, including my boyfriend.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jul 22, 2013)

I am just going to add to MelissaDBrowns post, that when my scolopendra subspinipes beuty got escaped, the top was weighted down. Hell everytime I fed him he tried to get me. As much as I love centipedes I have NEVER suggested them to anyone as pets. I really love mine when they aren't hungry. But as soon as I go to feed them the love can sometimes turn to fear. Fear of getting bitten. Please don't buy a potentialy dangerous centipede just to spite me. That would make me feel horrible because if you did get bit and potentialy go to the ER I would feel horrible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol sry, I'm not just going to go buy a centipede right now, don't worry. Imma wait a week, do a lot of research, and find the right tank. I never go into a new pet without being totally prepared.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jul 22, 2013)

He needs to think for more than a week. He has to worry about more than himself. His family his animals his friends. An what if he gets bit and does go to the hospital? He then has a LARGE medical bill. Sorry if I came across as rude I just think that he needs some serious thought. Centipedes are not pets! They are zoological specimens! Nothing about them is pets related. Does your family know how dangerous these are?! They are not toys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MelissaDBrown (Jul 22, 2013)

cantthinkofone is making some very valid points. On your profile it says you have a lot of animals. What if your centipede gets lose and gets to one of your pets? Imagine how horrible it would be to find one of them hurt if not dead. Also your family. Please don't put them in danger either. He is not trying to come off as rude, he is just telling you that these creatures are dangerous and can cause a lot of problems to you and your family. And you also can't give a deadline for making big decisions, especially a short amount of time like a week. I see you have a hamster. Lots of people feed their centipedes small pinky mice. If it got out I'm sure it would hurt your hamster thinking it's a food source. Just try to be realistic and see where we are coming from as owners, breeders, and researchers.


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 22, 2013)

Everyone here is just trying to help you. I can sure say everyone has been helping me! If i'm correct you are pretty new to the hobby like me, so you should at least respect and think about their opinions, as they have much more experiance than you. Heck, we all are here for the same reson right? We all love pedes! Can't we just all get along?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 22, 2013)

To answer your original question. No every pede needs to borrow to stay happy. Now my advise. 

Get yourself a nice tall, plastic jar with a screw on lid. The bigger the better. Maybe one of those cheese ball things you find at Sam's Club. Now go flip some rocks in the desert and find a polymorpha. This will allow you to see the speed and escapeablity that you will be responsible for. Now if you screw up and get bit, it will hurt but you should be fine.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jul 22, 2013)

Azjohn gives good advice. I don't think just hurt justifies a pede bite. I think 48 hours of burning hell and a small chance of death is the shortest nicest way to put it. All because their isn't many reported deaths doesn't justify calling it non lethal. For the longest time boomslangs were "non lethal"


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you azjohn, and cantthinkofone, I'm not talking to you. I am getting a centipede, that's final. I have been waiting a month if that helps.


----------



## SDCPs (Jul 22, 2013)

I've caught a bunch of polymorpha and those aren't scary (to me) although I keep my distance from them...but they are amazing escape artists. How do you escape from a jar with a lid screwed on? Must have been through one of those small ventilation holes I poked in it. And this was a 4" pede too. They got out of closed bags when I shipped them, and out of the box too, which didn't have any cracks it looked they could fit through.

Now a large one I hear is much faster and much more dangerous...and much stronger too so don't think its size will keep it from escaping. Make sure you have a tall and very strong enclosure. Because if it escapes it could bite one of your family.

My parents would never let me get something like this (nor would I want to keep one) XD


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jul 22, 2013)

Well sorry for your stubbornness. I was simply suggesting stuff. Get something rare so when/if you get bit we get a new bite report.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you, I'm 14 but I'm ready. I have researched pedes for years and I know what to do. Don't worry about my family, that's my job. I am coating the sides of the cage with petroleum jelly, so he cannot climb up. I will be using a plexiglass 7 gal tank setup. I will be fine.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jul 23, 2013)

In the past tense what do you mean years? So for "years" you've researched giant centipedes such as the genus scolopendra? Don't use potroleam jelly. Let it climb. Jars better.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 23, 2013)

Why not petroleum? I'll provide climbing items, don't worry.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jul 23, 2013)

How's it gonna climb with jelly on the sides? These pedes have a lot of lift. If you provide climbing items jelly or no it WILL reach the lid. And, being totally serious, sit your family down and tell them the dangers before hand. It's better they find out you or them could die, before it possibly escapes and you have to tell them then.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah, I've talked to my parents and they have said ok as long as i keep it in the garage. That way it can't bite us in our sleep if it escapes. Yeah... What if I just get a terrestrial species that doesn't climb?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jul 23, 2013)

They ALL climb. The garage is the worst place. If it escapes and becomes invasive that's ALL on you. If you arent comfortable with it in your house then it may not be the thing for you. Do they know they are at potential risk. If it escapes and your father goes to get a... Screwdriver for example and he gets tagged do you know how pissed he would be? Probably more then if you broke something special. He would be in pain for days and it would ALL BE ON YOU. There is already holes in the "master plan"


----------



## SDCPs (Jul 23, 2013)

But a 7 gallon hex eclipse aquarium...it's going to get out for sure. I hope that's not what you mean. Something with a screw/clamp lid would be much better. So even if you knock it over it will be ok.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 23, 2013)

ok, I'll do that. At least SOME people are supportive. (icantthinkofone and sdcps, I mean you)

---------- Post added 07-22-2013 at 10:04 PM ----------

Plus, my dad doesn't have any screwdrivers. Lolz. And I think you guys are overestimating centipede's escape abilities. Srsly, I've kept many small pedes over the years and NONE have escaped!


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jul 23, 2013)

small, small, SMALLL!!!!! Don't ever underestimate the escape power of something you've never kept or seen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jul 23, 2013)

vinegaroonie, how could you say they overestimate the escape ability's of something you've never kept?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## buddah4207 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm going to agree with cantthinkofone here I recently got my first scolopendra after having a few scolopcryptops for month's and they are stupid fast and at only an 1.5'' quiet aggressive.

The scolopcryptops did nothing to prepare me


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jul 23, 2013)

As you've learnt even at a small age they cease to amaze. You need to holdout on this whole thing


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 23, 2013)

I've read SO much about centipedes and have found no escape reports AT ALL. I have this situation under control, relax people.


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi, let me tell you my experience with big pedes. I've kept just about every species of dangerous scorpion that can be found in the US pet trade. I'm talking androctonus, tityus, buthus, parabuthus, centruroides and hottentotta. Serious stuff. I've also kept pokies and other fast, aggressive, nasty tarantulas with nasty bites. I'm not trying to brag, but I want you to understand that I've had some dangerous, potentially deadly animals in my house. The only animals that I have ever kept that made me nervous were a big heros and a big Asian whatever.

They are a truly beautiful animal that is amazing to watch and raise. They are also very fast, aggressive and unpredictable. Add to that their ability to escape many enclosures and the nasty bite several of them have, they are not an animal that novices should be keeping. To keep one you will need a lid without a screen, they will chew through it, a lid that can be lifted up, they are very strong and can lift a lid that seems to be way more than they should be able to move, or any whole that their body can fit through, they will crawl through it. I'm not telling you to not keep pedes. I'm suggesting that you start with a species, like polymorpha, that isn't as dangerous or difficult to deal with.

John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jul 23, 2013)

No offense, but you cant have a situation under control if you don't have the 'situation' yet. Also, you can do all the reading in the world but nothing will prepare you for their speed. Start of small and SLOWLY go up the ladder, don't jump into something to big. that is like going from a G. rosea to a Poecilotheria in a day.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jul 23, 2013)

Seriously guys you can't control a pede. So even with the "situation" it's a ticking time bomb


----------

